# peep sight not lined up



## booger (Mar 19, 2006)

So I just got a new PSE Typhoon and had the draw length increased to 30" now for some reason the peep sight twists around so that I can't see through it. I don't have the peep that has the rubber tube attachment to keep it straight, I could buy one, but my question is - is there any way to correct this problem without getting a different peep sight, or so that I can get the string to not twist?

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, take a few strands from one side of the peep and move them to the other and then take strands from the "heavy" side and move them to the other side. Continue moving strands from one side to the other until the peep is in the proper orientation and the number of strands on each side is equal. It shouldn't take too long. You should shoot the bow about 30 times before doing so to let the new adjustments settle.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

In my experience, it is rare when you can make a factory set of strings and cables work with this kind of peep. I also use a peep without tubing, but always replace the factory strings with those from Winners Choice, or this year with Vapor Trails. Both of these fine string manufacturers offer great stuff. The problem will go away with either brand, and there may be others. These are the only two I have first hand experience with, and have 100% confidence with both.


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

> Yeah, take a few strands from one side of the peep and move them to the other and then take strands from the "heavy" side and move them to the other side.


Make sure you don't move the same strands you just moved to the heavy side.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Rangerhgm said:


> Make sure you don't move the same strands you just moved to the heavy side.


If you take one or two strands from each side at the same time and rotate them simultaneously, this is not a problem. I have also found that you need to rotate the strings in the opposite direction that you want the peep to rotate into alignment. Hope this helps.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=221152


----------



## Smokegrub (Mar 2, 2005)

My experience with PSE strings is that they will never stop stretching and rotating. My advice is to chuck the strings and get a quality set.

My strings on my PSE Firestorm Lite drove me to distraction until I replaced them with custom strings.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree that you'd need a pre stretched string like winners choice. If you're just looking for a quick fix, dettach the string and give a couple twists the centre it again. But without a good string you might end up with "peepitis":wink:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Twisting the bowstring and swapping strands around can try the patience of a monk. Especially when you get it set just right and tie it in -- and that knocks it out of alignment again. 

When I have a problem with a peep, this is what I use:










T.R.U. Speed-Nok. $12 from Lancaster or Cabelas. 

Install it on the string, adjust it and your peep problems are over for as long as the string is on the bow. When you nock an arrow it forces the string to rotate the peep into perfect allignment. Every time.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

These guys have some decent information. Now I'll give you some. If you are shooting factory strings and continue to shoot factory strings then you'd best learn how to align your peep on a constant basis. Most factroy strings creep from the time they are put on the bow and continue to do so for a very long time. During this time your peep will continue to rotate, your nocking point will move, drawlength will get longer and draw weight will go up. In other words your bow's tune will be constantly changing.

Right from the start it's better to bite the bullet and get a set of good aftermarket strings and all these problems will not only go away. They won't happen in the first place.


----------



## booger (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks guys


----------

